# Cube-Aktion für verspätete Auslieferung neuer Modelle



## Bond007 (14. Oktober 2006)

Servus zusammen, 

leider existiert der damals erstellte Thread nimmer, daher dieser: Bei Cube konnte man sich doch zwischen zwei Dingen (Bekleidung / Laufradsatz) entscheiden, welches dann irgendwann im Herbst ausgeliefert werden sollte.
Weiß einer von Euch, *bis wann* die Zustellung erfolgen soll, oder hat´s jemand schon erhalten?


----------



## Flugrost (15. Oktober 2006)

007 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer von Euch, bis wann die Zustellung erfolgen soll, oder hat´s jemand schon erhalten?


Na, bisher kam bei mir noch nix an. Aaaber - bei Cube "wartet man"! 
Nee, nix für ungut, bei meinem Fritzz sind nach ca. 100 Betriebsstunden die Lager hier durchgerasselt (blöde Käfigkugellager) aber der Umtausch ging fix und rel. problemlos (1Wo). Allerdings lege ich hiermit allen DTC Fahrern (=Sting, Stereo, Fritzz) ganz fest ans Herz, die Schrauben am Hauptschwingenlager (da wo der Pfeil hinzeigt) zu überprüfen. Gerade heute war beim aufsitzen  - und das jedesmal - ein deutliches "knacken" zu hören, bis endlich der Inbus seine Arbeit verichtete. Durch das Ein- und Ausfedern bekommen genau diese 2 Schräubchen den Impuls, sich zu lösen. SCHRAUBENKLEBER! Wieso is der da nich dran? Naja, Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.! DTC´s bitte vormerken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Oktober 2006)

Danke nochmal für deinen Hinweis bzgl. der Lagerbuchsen.
Dann ist ja gut, wenn Cube sehr schnell reagiert hat und dich nicht hat lange auf dein Bike hat warten lassen. Bei mir funktioniert noch alles bestens.
Einziges Problem, die Speichen meines Hinterrades haben sich rundrum gelockert, was durch ein nachzentrieren schnell wieder behoben werden konnte.

Bzgl. der "Prämie", ich habe Cube etwas von Oktober sagen hören, aber ich verlasse mich da jetzt nciht sonderlich drauf, hoffe aber natürlich das der LRS so schnell wie möglich erscheint. DT muss da mal ranklotzen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (15. Oktober 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für deinen Hinweis bzgl. der Lagerbuchsen.
> Dann ist ja gut, wenn Cube sehr schnell reagiert hat und dich nicht hat lange auf dein Bike hat warten lassen. Bei mir funktioniert noch alles bestens.
> Einziges Problem, die Speichen meines Hinterrades haben sich rundrum gelockert, was durch ein nachzentrieren schnell wieder behoben werden konnte.
> 
> ...



Na, der Lagerbruch (4 Einzellager sind in dem Röhrchen) kam nach ca 100 BtrStunden. Das ist bei einem Vielfahrer keine lange Zeit - drum wars "lebenswichtig" , nicht lange warten zu müssen. Das hat dann aber gut fktioniert. 
@Alex: Speichen schon lose? Das is nich soo doll. `bin grad eben mal überprüfen gewesen - is alles im grünen Bereich.
Bei der Montage (in Hektik bestimmt) haben die Cubes lustige Fehlerchen einschleichen lassen: 
Die Syntacegriffe waren Falschrum montiert (Schraube nach oben) 
Sattelklemme auch falschrum.

kleiner Tip betreffs Sattelklemmmimik: Schnellspannhebel auf die "nicht Kettenblattseite" drehen, Verdrehsicherung da reindrehen, wo sie hingehört (=Sattelklemmschlitz) und ein Würth oa silberfarbiges Duck/Gaffatape über den verbleibenden Restschlitz kleben.
Vorteile: Erstens optisch unauffällig weil gleiche Farbe und zweitens kann dann erst die Syntace Schmutzdichtung überhaupt fktionieren.


----------



## Bond007 (23. Oktober 2006)

So, ich werde wohl mal ganz höflich in der *1. Novemberwoche* nachfragen, wie´s denn mit der Auslieferungszeit aussieht, dann wär ich vom Zeitraum her eh genau in der Mitte - damals wurden mir die Monate Oktober/November genannt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Oktober 2006)

Das wäre nett, wenn du das machen könntest.
Mein Händler hat sich diesbezüglich noch nicht gemeldet, geschweige denn habe ich ein Paket mit den Laufrädern erhalten ....


----------



## Bond007 (23. Oktober 2006)

Wenn´s normal läuft, dann bekommst Du *direkt von Cube-Deutschland*
den LR-Satz zugeschickt, der Händler hat damit nix zu tun - zumindest war dass die Aussage von Cube.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (23. Oktober 2006)

So war auch mein letzter Wissensstand ... aber man weiss ja nie 
Bin wirklich mal gespannt auf den LRS, vor allem was der so kann ....


----------



## snubnose (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi
Hab gestern bei Cube mal angeläutet. Ich hab mich für ne Jacke entschieden und Cube hat gemeint, dass die Jacken noch bestickt werden müssen und dann in zwei Wochen rausgehen. Aber bei Cube weiß man ja nie.
Gruß Snubnose.


----------



## Bond007 (28. Oktober 2006)

Dann wird´s ja Zeit, das ich in da *nächsten oder übernächsten Woche* wg. dem _Laufradsatz_ nachfrage - will ja schließlich den Alten gegen den Neuen ersetzen, das ich für den "Alten" no a paar Euronen bekomme....


----------



## sola73 (31. Oktober 2006)

Sersn Miteinander,

nachdem ich bis jetzt nur Leser des Forums war,möchte ich nun auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 
zu Eurer Info:
Habe gerade den "Gratis"-Laufradsatz erhalten.
Schaut OK aus,hab aber auch nix anderes von DT-Swiss erwartet.
Gewicht VR: 860g   HR: 1070g
Bin vermutlich einer der Ersten weil ich nur ca. 35km vom Cube-Firmensitz entfernt wohne,aber ich denke Ihr werdet Eure LRS auch diese Woche  bekommen.
Hab auch Fotos im Anhang,weiß nur nicht ob das mit dem Hochladen alles so geklappt hat wie ich wollte.

Ciao

sola73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2006)

Bei meinem xrc180 sind unanständig viele Kratzer und Macken drin.


----------



## Bond007 (31. Oktober 2006)

Schon mal besten Dank für das Übersichtsfoto, *sola73* - okay, für´n 
8er-PLZ-Bereich wird´s wohl noch a bisser´l länger dauern, aber i werd seh´n, ob i mir die Dinger dann tatsächlich reinbaue oder die dann bei eBay verhökere...


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Mir will es einfach nicht in den Kopf gehen, warum Cube einen LRS verschickt der "nur" in das Stereo und Sting reinpasst????
Ok, ich kann den LRS immer noch in meinem XC fahren mit der 135er HR-Nabe .... mal schaun wann ich meinen in den Händen halten kann ....


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi Alex, 
xrc180 is def. minderqualitativer für Fritzzanwendungen als 5.1/340 oder STracks (siehe _XRC_!)- also ärgere Dich nicht. Die Felgenbreite entspricht ca der 223 von Mavic - die Speichensetzung und Nabenoptik sieht durchaus gut aus; was spricht dagegen - ab ins CC und Spass dabei! 

Merci @ Cube.

Edith: Der Rotor der 340 ist leider aus Alu - der des 180er LRS scheint mir aus Stahl zu sein. Also, wenn geht tauschen! - mein Tip. Begründung brauchts nit, oder?


----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> xrc180 is def. minderqualitativer für Fritzzanwendungen als 5.1/340 oder STracks (siehe _XRC_!)- also ärgere Dich nicht. Die Felgenbreite entspricht ca der 223 von Mavic - die Speichensetzung und Nabenoptik sieht durchaus gut aus; was spricht dagegen - ab ins CC und Spass dabei!
> 
> Merci @ Cube.
> ...



Na wirklich geärgert habe ich mich jetzt nicht, ich wäre aber einem qualitativ gleichwertigem LRS (Fritzz-Ansprüchen gerecht werdend) nicht abgeneigt gewesen 
Einem geschenkten Gaul ....


Aber wenn du ihn schon als einen "CC"-LRS beschreibst, dann wird er mit Sicherheit sehr gut in meinem XC aufgehoben sein und der momentan vorhandene Mavic 321er wird ein solider ErsatzLRS werden ....

Muchas Gracias @ Cube für die Wiedergutmachung 


Nö, Erklärungen sind diebezüglich nicht notwendig .... mal schaun was da geht.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Flugrost (31. Oktober 2006)

...räusper, 321 sind sehr viel stabiler als oldstyle 223... - gut, bei mir haben 223 vier lange Jahre gut gehalten (weiß ich, wie Du fährst?). Ich bin gespannt auf erste Erfahrungsberichte mit dem 180er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (31. Oktober 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...räusper, 321 sind sehr viel stabiler als oldstyle 223... - gut, bei mir haben 223 vier lange Jahre gut gehalten (*weiß ich, wie Du fährst?*). Ich bin gespannt auf erste Erfahrungsberichte mit dem 180er!




Wie ne gesenkte Sau !!!!! 

Die 321er haben den Bikepark Bischofsmais und 1 Woche Italien Singletrail und DH - Action überlebt ... wie gesagt mal schauen was die 180er können .... wenn sie dann da sind.


----------



## fatz (3. November 2006)

nur mal so eine frage:
gibt's irgendwo scho eine info ueber den lrs? die dt homepage (www.dtswiss.com) ist immer
noch auf dem alten stand.

meine freundin hat ihren uebrigens schon. ich noch nicht :-(


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. November 2006)

Keine Ahnung Franz.
Ich bin auch schon auf der Suche nach ein paar Infos von Seiten des Herstellers ... aber bisher leider Fehlanzeige.

Meiner ist auch noch nicht angekommen .... ok, den Postboten möchte ich sehen der so früh morgens vorbeikommt.


----------



## Bond007 (3. November 2006)

Ich gehe davon aus, das alle Kunden ihren LRS in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen
erhalten werden, da ja hier im Forum schon ein paar ihren erhalten haben.  
Daher warte ich mit dem Nachtelefonieren noch ein bischen länger.


----------



## Bond007 (13. November 2006)

So, neuer Zwischenstand zum *Auslieferungsstatus* des LRS: Dieser soll(te) bis zum *Monatsende* an alle Kunden ausgeliefert werden/worden sein. Wenn bis Anfang Dezember nix eingegangen ist, bei Cube nachhaken!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. November 2006)

Meiner soll diese Woche bei mir ankommen ... habe mal bei den Würfelzockern nachgefragt ... ich bin gespannt !!!


Edit: Er ist heute gekommen, mein Nachbar hat ihn gerade vorbeigebracht.
Der wird dann wohl in meinem XC landen ... muss mal wieder etwas abgespeckt werden 

HR ohne Schnellspanner: 1100gr.
VR ohne Schnellspanner: 875gr.
Schnellspanner hinten: 64gr.
Schnellspanner vorne: 58gr.


----------



## Bond007 (13. November 2006)

Der sieht echt net schlecht aus, dann hoff i ebenfalls auf a schnelle Zustellung, ansonsten klopf i nach der 1. Dez.-Woche nochmals beim Würfel an!


----------



## fatz (14. November 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Der sieht echt net schlecht aus


sag ich doch!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (14. November 2006)

fatz schrieb:


> sag ich doch!



Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall montieren. Im XC wird er sich ganz gut machen und ich kann den Mavic 321er LRS als "Ersatz" deponieren. Bin gespannt was der DT-LRS an Stabilität vorzuweisen hat, bisher macht er aber zumindest optisch schon einen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich. Freilaufgeräusch ist auch vorhanden


----------



## Bond007 (15. November 2006)

*Gute* Nachricht - als ich heute von da Arbeit heim kam, lag ein UPS-Benachrichtigungsschreiben im Kasten, dass der 1. Versuch mir meinen LRS zuzustellen, durchgeführt wurde. Nun lass ich´s zu meinen Eltern schicken, hoffe, das ich dann morg´n Abend die Teile in Empfang nehmen darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snubnose (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute
so ich hab mir damals die jacke ausgesucht und die ist am freitag gekommen. echt geiles teil von marmot. sieht sehr gut aus und lässt sich super tragen. kaum gewicht und abnehmbare kaputze.
würd mal bilder reinstellen wenn ich endlich mal blick wie´s geht
gruß snubnose


----------

